# Please help me boys!! (and girls.. ?)



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks alot for your help everyone! Yes I used cycle speeder uppers, the bottle was callec cycle. I reasd the directions on everything, and did it right! I just have two questions that I hope you boys and girls can awnser for me...

1. Do I really have the add declorinator every time I do a water change? 
2. And my water is really dirty.. I can barely see the back of the tank.. and the it stinks!

Well hope you guys can help me because I wanna show you all my pics! ...







but I cant till the water is more clear.. thats how bad it is!

buh BYe!


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

where did you guy it and how long did it take?


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

I got it second hand.. I took two days to cycle if thats what your asking.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

# 1 cycle








it does not do anything but add ammonia,thats probly why your water is clouded, and declorinator must be added anytime you change water unless your water is chlorine/chloramine free,test your water for ammonia and nitrite,don't change the water if your not cycled,how long has this tank been running for ?


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

since last friday, I got the fish on Sunday. Thats what the guy at the lfs told em to do! Are my fiush going to die or get burnt? The tanks was used to remember. I used the guys old gravel and slate.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

what is the ammonia ?
what is the nitrite ?
test it now please


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

id say wait a week, i got a brand new 75 gal and im waiting for two weeks with 5 dingos in there


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

ONEmike said:


> 5 dingos in there










what is a dingo ?


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

psycho I would love to, but I dont have test kits! I really regret it but the guy at the petstore told me that for surely I would not have to worry about buying th test kits.. now IM worried and I really dont want anything to happen... :'(


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

well if you don't want to worrie,get a test kit asap,then you will know what is going on with your water. and the guy your dealing with at the lfs


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

in ur opinion, under my circumstances.. will they be okay? Theyre eating and everything is fine.. how will i know if somethign is wrong?


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

and thanks for all the help youve been giving me so far psyco!!!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

i assume we are talking about p's,yes they are hardy,but any fish can get a ammonia burn or die from toxins in the water,so no feeding now and test the water is the only way to know if someting is wrong


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I am positive that the bottle of cycle is not causing your tank to be cloudy because I used the same exact brand bottle and I never had clouding also are u using a power filter if so do u have carbon in it carbon will get rid of the smell and cloudiness good look


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks alot skater 4 lyfe.. yes i have a carbon filter in it, i use an aquaclear 200. What other chemicals did you use? I have done 3 water changes in the past week (15 % each time) and nuthing is happening. I think It was just my boyfreind overfeeding them.. what other chemicals did you use? thanks alot sweety!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I would say mabe water changes every 3 days if you want to get rid of the cloudiness the carbon should get rid of the cloudiness and smell you could add more carbon I never used chemicals ever and would,t recomend it because of health issues with ur piranhas


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

mabe in a week If you do water changes every 3 days 15% as usasual (excuse my spelling im bad at it) it should go back to normal 
1 more question your filter have you changed the carbon and cartrige this might be why the filter is not working


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> I am positive that the bottle of cycle is not causing your tank to be cloudy










it is a ammonia based product


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last thing I can think of you might need a new filter
on my 20 gallon I have a whisper 20 works good
on my 55 I have a whisper 60 also good
If you do get a new filter mabe one that is like 10 times the amount as ur tank.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > I am positive that the bottle of cycle is not causing your tank to be cloudy
> ...


its used to help get rid of ammonia and releases live bacteria to help build bacteria in the filter not add ammonia.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> physco 1 said:
> 
> 
> > skater_4_lyfe said:
> ...










it is a joke,but you guys can think what ever you like,but thats just my opinion.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > physco 1 said:
> ...


 uuuummmm okay man


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks alot. I have done a water change 15 percent for the past three days. I used Cycle once and this waste control once.. that was two days before I put my fish in, I also used the tap water conditioner two days before. but today I put 6 caps in the tank (wich is reccomended for the tap water conditioner) before I did another water change. Will my piranhas be okay? does this sounds like its going to kill them? Thankls alot Psyco and skater for lyfe you guys kick ass... but can either of you tell me if what I just did or have been doing bad for them?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

maybe i got lost on what product we are talking about,but most products like this are just a ammonia starter,none work,any live bacteria cannot sit in a bottle on a shelf at room temp without dieing,thats all i am talking about.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

mabe adding chemicals to the tank besides cycle


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

well did you guys check out my last post? im really worried and want them to live because they are getting bigger and im so proud and cant wait to post some pics for everyone.. Thanks alot you guys

Hope me doing these three water changes and adding more tap water conditioner wont hurt my babys!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> maybe i got lost on what product we are talking about,but most products like this are just a ammonia starter,none work,any live bacteria cannot sit in a bottle on a shelf at room temp without dieing,thats all i am talking about.


 i know bacteria cannot live at room temp on the bottle say how it works in sure it say that there dormant.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

red belly girl your reds should be okay but to make sure test ur water everyday
if you don't have a test kit you can take a sample of your water to a local fish store and they should test your water for you for free


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

just for fun here are my reds


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

red belly girl,like i said in pm,i do not know the best way to fix what you got going,so many chems







and skater,i know what you are saying,but i do not understand dorment bacteria,it needs to live and thrive to do it's job,so the best of luck on this mess


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> red belly girl,like i said in pm,i do not know the best way to fix what you got going,so many chems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ill look for cycle it and put it here so we all can see


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> ill look for cycle it and put it here so we all can see


 great







i know i am not the only one that would like this explaned,all i know is that i used the prouct called cycle a wile ago,it seemed to prolong the cycle,not speed it up,i will stick to my ways now to cycle a tank,but if it works for you congrats man,it did not for me


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > ill look for cycle it and put it here so we all can see
> ...


 actually man the product is a piece of sh*t I think it is only good to help control ammonia but also help builds up bacteria


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

heres the product im talking about to be clear


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

cycle info


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thats all I could find


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

red belly girl do you have anymore quetion but as of so for to your questions i've answered to all my knowlege water changes and carbon in filters are your best chances to get rid of cloudiness.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

also you need to tell your boyfriend to stop over feeding them this could also be the answer and over feeding makes little worms in the tank appear not a threat but most people worry when they first see them in there tank I think there called planeria


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks skater for lyfe, my only question is.. I have done three water changes in the past three days, I changed 15 % each time. Is that a threat to my piranhas?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

since your using the other guys gravel and filter your red bellys should be okay.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

also do your water changes every other day


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> heres the product im talking about to be clear


 yep,thats the stuff,anyways ,i wash my hands on that topic,,and red belly girl,just see how the water tests and hope nature will take it's course


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Red_Belly_Girl:) said:


> psycho I would love to, but I dont have test kits! I really regret it but the guy at the petstore told me that for surely I would not have to worry about buying th test kits.. now IM worried and I really dont want anything to happen... :'(


 never trust fish stores.

you need 3 test kits, one for ammonia,nitrite and nitrate.

cycle is crap, the only bacteria stater that works is biospira.

ok heres what you need to do, test the water and cut down on feedings. let us know the results and we will let you know what to do.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What I would do is getting a test kit, as Nitrofish adviced (ammonia, nitrIte, nitrAte), and take some readings. Once we know what the values are, it's easier to give proper advice.

In the mean time, just let the tank be: check if the filter(s) work correctly, and keep an eye out on your fish and watch for unusual or weird behaviour.
Don't mess around with the tank too much, because it'll increase levels of stress, which makes fish more vulnerable and less resistant.

Also, add one tablespoon of predissolved salt to minimize the risk of nitrIte poisoning.
Besides that, I'd stop pouring in chemicals like crazy: cycle-products are usually crap (basically no more than a ammonia-rich liquid to get the cycle started) and have nothing to do with "live bacteria cultures" or whatever the package may promise you. The more you pour in the tank, the higher the ammonia levels will be, which may result in serious burns - so use it with extreme moderation - or, even better, not at all: nature has a way of dealing with these kinds of situations: chemicals often have unwanted or even outright dangerous side-effects, so I'd stay away from those as much as possible...

So, get a test kit, and post the ammonia, nitrIte and nitrAte levels of your tank.
And I would read this article on cycling: click me.

Good luck :smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

do water changes every other day, get a test kit and test your water, dont add anymore chems besides the declorinator

also you add declorinator after you have takin out the water and put new water in

when you do a water change do you vacum the gravel and pick up all the loose food particals


----------

